# Anyone know about a paedophile dentist in Bristol?



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 3, 2006)

Could you pm me please any details. 
It's very important
Cheers


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2006)

I doubt there's much call for them.
Good luck though!


----------



## Jografer (Mar 3, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Could you pm me please any details.
> It's very important
> Cheers



Zetland Road Dental Practice, Bishopston, as exposed by Channel 4 news.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 3, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I doubt there's much call for them.
> Good luck though!



I had a Thai dentist in Earls Court who used to novacain me upto the max and then wedge my mouth open with all those vice_things they have...*then* when I could finally not talk at all...he'd start trying to sell me Herbal_fucking_Life!  ... and all the work he did fell out...goood drugs tho'  

Seriously though, RubberBucc, if you have a _concern_ go to the Pooolice/ChildLine and get them to come in from Their angle...don't go lookin' for nonces and how to fight them...let Plod do it. Good luck.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 8, 2006)

Last time I went to the dentist this really cute gay mouth doc chatted me up whilst he had his big rubber covered thingy in my mouth.  I would have cracked up if he had touched me where daddy did, but he didnt, boo.


----------



## thefuse (Mar 8, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I would have cracked up if he had touched me where daddy did, but he didnt, boo.


does that line read correctly?


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 9, 2006)

Crass attnmpt at humour from a frazzled post shift from hell loon I guess....


----------



## subversplat (Mar 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I doubt there's much call for them.
> Good luck though!


Where else are the paedophiles supposed to get their teeth done?


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 9, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Where else are the paedophiles supposed to get their teeth done?


 very good, missed that.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 11, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Where else are the paedophiles supposed to get their teeth done?



paedophile dentistry is one of the less talked about chores of the tooth fairy.

usually as a punishment for those bad fairies caught short changing the kids.


----------



## FruitandNut (Mar 19, 2006)

Jografer said:
			
		

> Zetland Road Dental Practice, Bishopston, as exposed by Channel 4 news.



Narrow escape for me then     I used to live a little way up Cromwell Road some years back, but went to a Dental Practice in Cranbrook Road.

A dentist (now dead - Clifton practice) I used to work for as a technician seemed to have an 'unhealthy interest' in kids (most of the staff appeared to be in agreement).    He used to attract some ribald comments from time-to-time.

He never married and only made one or two fleetingly unsuccessful attempts at a connect with the oppostite gender.   It was little boys he used to show about the practice that included attic and cellar complexes.    I wouldn't mind the more than 4 million quid he left in his piggy bank when he died.


----------

